# $1000 off Extra on GM Cars



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

GM will be giving a Extra $1000 off on the Employees program.....It called a 96 hour countdown sale Sept 26th.....maybe you can get the Extra $1000 for a GTO???...Good luck...JohnnyT


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw an add for that last week. The prices just seem to keep creeping down!


----------



## gr8sho (Sep 22, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> GM will be giving a Extra $1000 off on the Employees program.....It called a 96 hour countdown sale Sept 26th.....maybe you can get the Extra $1000 for a GTO???...Good luck...JohnnyT


Is this official and does it apply to GTO? Is there any official GM website that has this info?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTOs are now being advertised at $5K under sticker in San Jose, CA.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> GTOs are now being advertised at $5K under sticker in San Jose, CA.


  :shutme


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hmmmm... Mines already ~$5000 below sticker. Maybe I'll weasel them out of another grand. That'd be sweet!! It is arriving this afternoon and on Monday it will be mine (barring some catastrophic financing problem).


----------



## gr8sho (Sep 22, 2005)

slonlo_350 said:


> Hmmmm... Mines already ~$5000 below sticker. Maybe I'll weasel them out of another grand. That'd be sweet!! It is arriving this afternoon and on Monday it will be mine (barring some catastrophic financing problem).


Okay, a common number I've seen for GM employee discount is $30,718.93
against a sticker of $34,185 that is base plus options MN6 and N87. So is the real street price you all are seeing about $29K?


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I feel if you walk into a few dealers one should give you a GTO at Invoice and you want that $1000 rebate.......So the GtO should be somewhere in the $28s.........Can't say it cannot be done since sept is ending and dealers want to sell these cars if they can...JohnnyT arty:


----------



## 96SoCalSS (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi folks, great site! Here's what I found in the Orange County Register today:










$7188 off with the $1K additional rebate. Who knows if they have it or not though. Here is the info according to the VIN.

Window Sticker

I would have tried to buy it today but we need to finish paying off the wife's Suburb first. So I'll be getting an '06 somtime next year. Thank goodness I get the GM employee discount everyday. I have no affiliation with this dealer nor have I done any business with them. I never heard of them until today.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

96SoCalSS said:


> Hi folks, great site! Here's what I found in the Orange County Register today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice it says "1" at this net cost. I'll bet that "1" is already gone before you get there. Nobody sells cars at a loss.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> GTOs are now being advertised at $5K under sticker in San Jose, CA.


puke  

can't win for losin but i did buy a very nice car :cool

i bought mine in the gap on employee pricing....had to have it...should have waited but oh well


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was at a Dealer looking at a C6 vert, dealer told me they are offering the $1000 extra on the Vette. This Vert's sticker was 62,805. Had Z51, auto, heads up, XM, OnStar, pwr top, nav and polished wheels. They would sell it to me for 53,595 and give me 24500 for the GTO. It's going to be hard not to do it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> They would sell it to me for 53,595 and give me 24500 for the GTO. It's going to be hard not to do it.


That's a great deal -- but I'd hang onto the GTO and hold off on the C6 for a while. Not that it isn't a great car -- but I'm thinking that the prices on them will drop off after a couple of years of production.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> That's a great deal -- but I'd hang onto the GTO and hold off on the C6 for a while. Not that it isn't a great car -- but I'm thinking that the prices on them will drop off after a couple of years of production.


I wish the GTO had a sunroof. I probably wouldn't be looking if it did. The Nav system isn't needed but the On-Star and XM are nice too.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

just remember with on-star they can calculate your avg. speed and instant speed...


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> just remember with on-star they can calculate your avg. speed and instant speed...


And the On-Star system has a fuse that can be pulled. :seeya: 
I still don't want it on MY car though.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I wish the GTO had a sunroof. I probably wouldn't be looking if it did. The Nav system isn't needed but the On-Star and XM are nice too.


I hear ya. I've bought a bunch of cars with sunroofs -- but never end up using them except as a vent while driving around or when parked outside on a hot sunny day. That said, they're really nice to have.

Back in the 70's, Chrysler used to put steel sunroofs in some of their cars. I remember them being available on 1971 Chargers. Always thought they were kind of cool -- because they were painted to match the rest of the car. If there was a nice car available with one of those -- I'd definitely get one.

BTW, one of my parents' neighbors just got a beige on navy C6 ragtop. It's really nice. Too bad he got hosed to the tune of $66K with tax and license.


----------



## R1DannyZX (Aug 21, 2005)

*Done Deal!...05 Yellow Jacket 6 Speed w/ 18's...$27,800*

Got mine Saturday....Arbogast Pontiac in Troy Ohio has over 20 GTO's...I started negotiating with them a month ago and I broke off contact after they wouldn't come under $30k. They called Friday and told $2500 more off any GTO in stock. I'll probably be kicking myself when GM does some crazy lot clearing sale in October but I am happy to have it...finally.
They did gank me on my trade but I'm sure it was one of reasons they were able to bring the GTO down so far. I traded in an 05 Civic Si with 9000 miles...$19,000 retail...they gave me $15,000.
Gas mileage sucks!....But everything else rocks!!!

Danny
:cheers


----------



## MaxVon (Sep 28, 2005)

I bought the car at #1 Simpson. Thanks to this forum and 96SOCALSS! I've been shopping for over a year and just happened to check this forum late in the evening Saturday night. I called and spoke with the sales manager Paul. He wouldn't take a deposit over the phone but suggested I call later to be sure the car was still available at closing. Did that and drove up from San Diego at 7:30 in the morning. No dickin' around $26997 and drive off. Thanks again!


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Did they just have one at this price? Why the discount?


----------



## MaxVon (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes. Just the one at this discount. Turns out this dealership was just bought and the new owner want's to stimulate sales. GM offered some sort of rebate on 20 cars in their inventory. The GTO happened to be one of them. The previous owners had sold only 19 cars in August of 2005. GM wanted them out. Just my luck I guess to log on at the right time. The GTO had 58 miles on it and a minor scratch on the front facia which they are going to repair next week. 18" wheels and all that torque! Such a sweet car. I'll attach some picture as soon as I figure out how to convert them to jpeg. :cheers


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I think there are many dealers on here in the past saying that there are NOOO GTOs on dealers lots and NOOOO way can you get the car at Invoice or under...Like I have been saying go to a Pontiac dealer Fri the 31st and I am sure you will be able to pick the color or the car you want at invoice or under,and if not there are thousands of Dealers around the country that you can get the car from at a very good price.......And don't forget the $1000 rebate.(I would have got a GTO but I got a 2006 Stang Gt at Invoice,but i would have been happy with any of the 2).....JohnnyT :cheers :willy: arty:


----------



## 96SoCalSS (Sep 24, 2005)

That's awesome MaxVon, Congrats!!!. I bought my 91 Z28 the same way back in the day. Saw a loss leader ad in the paper that sounded too good to be true, but low and behold it was true, and even got my employee discount to boot! Man, talk about being jealous, but I have to wait for the middle of next year to pay off the Suburban before I get one. Again, Congrats and enjoy that beast!!! :cheers


----------



## MaxVon (Sep 28, 2005)

Many thanks to you 96SOCALSS. If you hadn't scanned that ad from the paper, I never would have persued it. I've been snubbed at list price or a thousand off of list by several dealers in the San Diego area for a year now. 
I called each one and said "can you match this price?" and they all said " no way, it's a mistake". Well, this coming weekend I'm paying a few visits with my bill of sale in hand. A loss leader for sure but GM dealers have to wake up and give a little to get a little.


----------



## 96SoCalSS (Sep 24, 2005)

You're welcome MaxVon. I'm glad that it helped someone get a good deal on a GTO. That made my day when I saw your post. Take care!!!


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Good luck and I am sure you will be very happy with the deal you are getting....JohnnyT


----------

